# EGR system and the xs headers



## DjDirect (Feb 19, 2005)

I went to a local dealer to check out exactly what had my check engine light on. A friend at the dealer told me that the EGR system was throwing a code so he put my car up a lift and checked my header install. It turns out to be that when my headers were installed the EGR pipe that attached to the stock exhaust manifold was cut and crimped. He explained that the stock manifold has sort of an exhaust return and he figured since the headers didn’t have this the shop I had the headers installed had cut this. Anyone else had this problem? Is there anyway to fix this without scraping the headers?


----------



## DjDirect (Feb 19, 2005)

here is a pic of the cut and crimp i am talking about. it can be seen to the left of the ss racepipe under the car.










here is were i think it would of gone since the hole is too deep for a 02 sensor.
also theres a total of 4 holes in the headers. and one in the y pipe.


----------

